# Holly at 6 weeks



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

here are some pics of my beautiful baby girl. Not long now till she comes home and the grey hair starts


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! her coat is very similar to Lady's when I brought her home! she is beautiful I bet you can't wait at all!!!! ee soo exciting!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely coat Liz, counting down now. I think Im getting mixed up ... is Rupert her dad ?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah she's gorgeous. My son would love her!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is one of Lady when she was little


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes I love Holly... love little cockapoos sooooo much .... wanting a cuddle ...

When is she home? is it another 2 weeks time ???

All exciting stuff ....

No grey hairs... jus lots of fun moments and maybe a few broken nights sleep ..but well worth it, I promise


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for being dumb ....but how do I add big pics ... like yours ....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Photo bucket....upload there, then copy the img code and paste it into your reply.
I didn't know when I staretd either...there are instruction on the forum too on how to do it, there is a sticky under pictures.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If I knew Jojo Id tell you lol even though Ive done it der... Amanda did nt you post that when she was little ... it makes you realise how much they 've grown x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> If I knew Jojo Id tell you lol even though Ive done it der... Amanda did nt you post that when she was little ... it makes you realise how much they 've grown x


Yes I did post that back when she was that size (tear)


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, bet you can't wait to get her home.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Amanda .. I am a bit dumb when it comes to this stuff... I can do copy and paste but thats enough for me .. ok tomor I will spend some time trying the photo bucket thingy .... you may be bombarded by pic of oakley tomor  

And Lady ... well shes a dream ...pretty puppy for sure .. now 8 months though, flies by hey ...oakley 7 months wow...

Karen .. you are funny .. are you are like me & find it all a bit to hard to do


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Thank you Amanda .. I am a bit dumb when it comes to this stuff... I can do copy and paste but thats enough for me .. ok tomor I will spend some time trying the photo bucket thingy .... you may be bombarded by pic of oakley tomor
> 
> And Lady ... well shes a dream ...pretty puppy for sure .. now 8 months though, flies by hey ...oakley 7 months wow...
> 
> Karen .. you are funny .. are you are like me & find it all a bit to hard to do


If you have any questions you can always pm me and I will give you a hand...it is easy once you figure it out...it's just the figuring out part taht takes the time...we would love to see pics of Oakley!!! 
And yes time flies by like crazy! they do grow way too fast! but I sure do love her to bits


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What a cutie - I hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you.


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

looks beautiful  happy times ahead!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Lovely coat Liz, counting down now. I think Im getting mixed up ... is Rupert her dad ?


Sorry it's taken so long to get back, yes Rupert is her dad. Do you know him? Have you met Holly? How nosy am I?


----------

